# New satellite called AMC-16 at 118.8 *West is now testing......



## N5XZS

Hello TV Dxers, please see if you can pick up this signal at 11.720 GHz V or H and good luck getting the signals! 

5-26-06


----------



## harsh

N5XZS said:


> Hello TV Dxers, please see if you can pick up this signal at 11.720 GHz V or H and good luck getting the signals!


AMC-16 has been around since December of 2004.


----------



## juan ellitinez

harsh said:


> AMC-16 has been around since December of 2004.


just not at that location


----------



## aegrotatio

118.7 is going to broadcast in circular polarity mode in FSS (below 12.2 GHz) range. It will be the only North American bird to do that. Exciting times are ahead. We are still trying to ascertain if it will be broadcasting at DBS power or not and how large the new dishes are going to be.


----------



## S.C. Am

AMC 16 is only temporary at 118.7 until Anik F3 is launched Fall 06


----------



## blackviper

aegrotatio said:


> 118.7 is going to broadcast in circular polarity mode in FSS (below 12.2 GHz) range. It will be the only North American bird to do that. Exciting times are ahead. We are still trying to ascertain if it will be broadcasting at DBS power or not and how large the new dishes are going to be.


amc 16 is broadcast in linear not circular  alot international move here


----------



## TonyM

AMC16 is in Circular mode...that was per the filing for the satellite


----------



## harsh

S.C. Am said:


> AMC 16 is only temporary at 118.7 until Anik F3 is launched Fall 06


What does Anik F3 have to do with Dish Network???


----------



## Geronimo

harsh said:


> What does Anik F3 have to do with Dish Network???


Apparently quite bit. There even existsan "Anik F3 agreement."

Do a google search but here is one reference http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cach...tar&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=2&client=firefox-a


----------



## PerHojfeldt

aegrotatio said:


> 118.7 is going to broadcast in circular polarity mode in FSS (below 12.2 GHz) range. It will be the only North American bird to do that. Exciting times are ahead. We are still trying to ascertain if it will be broadcasting at DBS power or not and how large the new dishes are going to be.


As an addition to above comment, the AMC 16 is transmitting in the FSS band on following setup:

Frequency: 12160MHz
Symbolrate: 26000
Coderate: 1/2
Network ID: 0x1001 (4097 decimal)

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

For our new member - if you missed my posts there http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=603454&postcount=31
I could give you more:


Code:


<chl>,<VPID>,<APID>,<APID2>
tpn1:TID=701, 118.0W 11.720 GHz RHCP 26000 1/2 QPSK, DVB-S
  682, 4130, 4131,    0, ETDRA        MPEG-2 	
  683, 4386, 4387,    0, ETGLB        MPEG-2 	
  684, 4642, 4643, 4644, ETNEW        MPEG-2 	
  687, 4898, 4899,    0, YOYO         MPEG-2 	
  698, 5154, 5155,    0, ATV          MPEG-2 	
  713, 5410, 5411,    0, VIVA         MPEG-2 	
  714, 5666, 5667,    0, NBN4         MPEG-2 	
  715, 5922, 5923,    0, RPN9         MPEG-2 	

tpn2:TID=702, 118.0W 11.740 GHz LHCP 26000 1/2 QPSK, DVB-S
  712, 4130, 4131,    0, MABHY        MPEG-2 	
  749, 4386, 4387,    0, ABNAM        MPEG-2 	
  751, 4642, 4643,    0, TELSD        MPEG-2 	
  753, 4898, 4899,    0, TAP1         MPEG-2 	
  754, 5154, 5155,    0, TAP2         MPEG-2 	
  755, 5410, 5411,    0, CHONE        MPEG-2 	
  905, 5666, 5667,    0, ARMTV        MPEG-2 	

tpn3:TID=703, 118.0W 11.760 GHz RHCP 26000 1/2 QPSK, DVB-S
  731, 4130, 4131,    0, TV5          MPEG-2 	
  732,    0, 4096,    0, RFI          MPEG-2 	
  735, 4386, 4387,    0, TRACE        MPEG-2 	
  785, 4642, 4643,    0, CARIB        MPEG-2 	
  801, 4898, 4899,    0, KAIRA        MPEG-2 	
  802, 5154, 5155,    0, TEJA         MPEG-2 	
  804, 5410, 5411,    0, NTV          MPEG-2 	
  806, 5666, 5667,    0, CHNLI        MPEG-2 	
  810,    0, 4097,    0, ASIFM        MPEG-2 	

tpn4:TID=704, 118.0W 11.780 GHz LHCP 21500 2/3 QPSK (Turbo), DVB-S
 6459, 4130, 4131,    0, WXYZ  AC-3(1) H.264  	
 6460, 4386, 4387,    0, WWJ   AC-3(1) H.264  	

tpn5:TID=705, 118.0W 11.800 GHz RHCP 21500 2/3 QPSK (Turbo), DVB-S
 6461, 4130, 4131,    0, WDIV  AC-3(1) H.264  	
 6462, 4386, 4387,    0, WJBK  AC-3(1) H.264  	

tpn6:TID=706, 118.0W 11.820 GHz LHCP 26000 1/2 QPSK, DVB-S
  676, 4130, 4131,    0, JIC          MPEG-2 	
  686, 4386, 4387,    0, BEJTV        MPEG-2 	
  696, 4642, 4643,    0, CCMOV        MPEG-2 	
  697, 4898, 4899,    0, CCENT        MPEG-2 	
  699, 5154, 5155,    0, CCOPR        MPEG-2 	
  701, 5410, 5411,    0, FUJTV        MPEG-2 	
  706, 5666, 5667,    0, CYRTV        MPEG-2 	
  708, 5922, 5923,    0, HUNAN        MPEG-2 	

tpn7:TID=707, 118.0W 11.840 GHz RHCP 26000 1/2 QPSK, DVB-S
  799, 4130, 4131,    0, GEMNI        MPEG-2 	
  800, 4386, 4387,    0, SURYA        MPEG-2 	
  812, 4642, 4643,    0, AMDES        MPEG-2 	
 9903, 5154, 5155,    0, D118         MPEG-2 	FTA
36861                    EPG

tpn8:TID=708, 118.0W 11.860 GHz LHCP 21500 2/3 QPSK (Turbo), DVB-S
 6471, 4130, 4131,    0, WRTV  AC-3(1) H.264  	
 6472, 4386, 4387,    0, WISH  AC-3(1) H.264  	

tpn13:TID=713, 118.0W 11.960 GHz RHCP 21500 2/3 QPSK (Turbo), DVB-S
 6465, 4130, 4131,    0, WTVD  AC-3(1) H.264  	
 6466, 4386, 4387,    0, WRAL  AC-3(1) H.264  	

tpn14:TID=714, 118.0W 11.980 GHz LHCP 26000 1/2 QPSK, DVB-S
  680, 4130, 4131,    0, PHNIX        MPEG-2 	
  681, 4386, 4387,    0, CCTV4        MPEG-2 	
  685, 4642, 4643,    0, ETCHI        MPEG-2 	
  688, 4898, 4899,    0, JET          MPEG-2 	
  725, 5154, 5155,    0, DWTV         MPEG-2 	
  726, 5410, 5411,    0, PRSBN        MPEG-2 	
  811, 5666, 5667,    0, SAWLD        MPEG-2 	
  818, 5922, 5923,    0, ATN          MPEG-2 	

tpn15:null packets 
tpn16:null packets 

tpn17:TID=717, 118.0W 12.040 GHz RHCP 26000 1/2 QPSK, DVB-S
  657, 4130, 4131,    0, ONGME        MPEG-2 	
  658, 4386, 4387,    0, BTN          MPEG-2 	
  661, 4642, 4643,    0, WOWTV        MPEG-2 	
  668, 4898, 4899,    0, JSTV         MPEG-2 	
  704, 5154, 5155,    0, KBS          MPEG-2 	
  705, 5410, 5411,    0, ARANG        MPEG-2 	
  803, 5666, 5667,    0, UDAYA        MPEG-2 	

tpn18:TID=718, 118.0W 12.060 GHz LHCP 26000 1/2 QPSK, DVB-S
  677, 4130, 4131,    0, DRAGN        MPEG-2 	
  694, 4898, 4899,    0, CCTV9        MPEG-2 	
  695, 5154, 5155,    0, CCEF         MPEG-2 	
  700, 4386, 4387,    0, GUAND        MPEG-2 	
  707, 4642, 4643,    0, PACVI        MPEG-2 	

tpn20:TID=720, 118.0W 12.100 GHz LHCP 21500 2/3 QPSK (Turbo), DVB-S
 6453, 4130, 4131,    0, KDNL  AC-3(1) H.264  	
 6454, 4386, 4387,    0, KMOV  AC-3(1) H.264  	

tpn21:TID=721, 118.0W 12.120 GHz RHCP 21500 2/3 QPSK (Turbo), DVB-S
 6473, 4642, 4643,    0, WTHR  AC-3(1) H.264  	
 6474, 4898, 4899,    0, WXIN  AC-3(1) H.264  	

tpn22:TID=722, 118.0W 12.140 GHz LHCP 21500 2/3 QPSK (Turbo), DVB-S
 6467, 4642, 4643,    0, WNCN  AC-3(1) H.264  	
 6468, 4898, 4899,    0, WRAZ  AC-3(1) H.264  	

tpn23:TID=723, 118.0W 12.160 GHz RHCP 26000 1/2 QPSK, DVB-S
  679, 4130, 4131,    0, PHNIN        MPEG-2 	
  689, 4386, 4387,    0, TTV          MPEG-2 	
  690, 4642, 4643,    0, CTV          MPEG-2 	
  691, 4898, 4899,    0, CTS          MPEG-2 	
  692, 5154, 5155,    0, VLAND        MPEG-2 	
  693, 5410, 5411,    0, PTS          MPEG-2 	

tpn24:TID=724, 118.0W 12.180 GHz LHCP 21500 2/3 QPSK (Turbo), DVB-S
 6455, 4130, 4131,    0, KSDK  AC-3(1) H.264  	
 6456, 4386, 4387,    0, KTVI  AC-3(1) H.264


----------

